# Surfside/Galveston 3/29 AM



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was debating on fishing this morning. I should have listened to my gut instinct as I did not try to fish Surfside as the attached picture show the tree debris that has washing out of the Brazos River. Wtaer was chocolate at Surfside and sandy green in Galveston.


I ended up fishing Galveston and caught a few whiting. I noticed 8 mile road did not have much debris. The good news is the freeway is finished in Lake Jackson.

Drove through a lot of rain on the way home. The San Luis Pass Bridge will be closed April 1st for a bicycle race.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention that there is also some seaweed in the water. I still think it is still fishable.


----------

